# AFXtras... 50th anniversary Vette



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

Guys were asking so here is a first look at the pre-production car. 
It should be available at your favorite dealer or Tommy Stumpf
around SuperBowl time Feb 7th.
production car will be slightly different

price msrp $15

-Bob


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Same price at $10?


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

I heard 15 each


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

$15 is correct.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

The tampos or whatever are being used in the mockup for lettering and numbers don't really add much to the car for me. I suppose the production units will be fancier? Any chance of something a bit more interesting? 

I threw this together real quickly so excuse the crudity...


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

honestly if Tom and Bob will be adding some kinda deco to the sleek look of that AFXtra corvette,lets hope it's not that #50 oval design.


Tom,IF you need some "real" artwork for that car,you know who to call.

Thanks


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> lets hope it's not that #50 oval design.


Too funny. You were warned! 

Anything would be better than what looks like dry transfer number/letter decals.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Although it's a little plain. If they choose to do the 50 as depicted, hopefully they'll raise it up a little. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*you guys are funny...............*

:wave: What do ya want to see next??  How about a hurst under glass....


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*How about a hobbytalk Vette.........*

Lets design it, I'll go first...... whas a good base color.......
blue/orange like the forum background...... how about the face yakkin on the doors, I'm likein it......:freak:


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

*Anniversary Corvette*



roadrner said:


> Although it's a little plain. If they choose to do the 50 as depicted, hopefully they'll raise it up a little. :thumbsup: rr


Good eye.Thats why this is just a sample.The 50 will be raised and centered on the door.Tom


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Tom,maybe a gold body with black normal AP stripes and a "50 years of AFX" on the deck or doors??Just spitballing here,God bless you Tom.
Dragula aka "The Moonpie Madman" LMAO


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

dragula,

yeah,that is what i was thinking....i should draw a quick blue print deco sample and show it on hobby talk.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> "50 years of AFX"


Wouldn't that be 40 years of A/FX? (Assuming you are targeting a 2011 release)

Was the AP Corvette one of the original A/FX bodies? Strictly fom memory I sort of recall the First 8:

1) "Gulf" Porsche 917K
2) Ferrari 612 
3) Auto World McLaren XLR
4) Turbo Turn on
5) Too Much
6) Vega Funny Car ?
7) Dodge Charger Daytona
8) Chevy Nomad

Does that sound about right?


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Im Participating Too*

*Need we go on any further?* nd


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

You missed Curly. 

I think I've opened a Pandora box. Photoshop be damned.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

I think AfxToo has it right by suggesting something bright. It's not a new body so it needs something to make it eye catching.

Hemi under glass? The 1996 version please.


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

tjd241 said:


> *Need we go on any further?* nd


I'm sure that Celebrity pictures like this will raise the price .......licensing, agents fees, etc.

......Great logo for the company!


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

AfxToo said:


> Wouldn't that be 40 years of A/FX? (Assuming you are targeting a 2011 release)
> 
> The car is billed as a 50th anniversary,and Bob said a 2010 superbowlish time frame for release.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

tjd241 said:


> *Need we go on any further?* nd


God Forbid.Maybe when we both had dark hair. Tom


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

:jest: hahahahhaha ND you crack me up....ahhhahahhaha


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Hahahaha, TJ Looks like they are ready to kiss!!!! Hahahaha.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

LMAO!!!

Wes


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

*New Picture Aurora 50 Anniversary*

This is the final production car.Body only.This will be available at the Super Bowl Show Feb 7.and from dealers .The car is limited to 300, so if you want it I suggest you order early.
Tom Stumpf


----------

